Ask HN: Do you have more regrets about things you did or things you didn't do? - rblion
======
Powerofmene
Both and sadly, some at the same time. Example: choosing to do A rather than B
when A turned out to be the wrong choice so I regret not choosing B.

In general I don't have many regrets but I think it would be over chances not
taken more than choices I did make.

------
muzuq
Certainly, absolutely, the things I didn't do. Constant lack of motivation,
lack of ambition leads to a regretful life.

